# Hey everyone



## Derrick83 (12 mo ago)

We live in the Texas Panhandle.. Been married almost 15 years. 5 kids from her previous that are all grown and out of the house now.. Looking for some experience and knowledge because everything's a little rocky now


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Derrick and welcome 😁


----------

